

A Local News Website Made in the Pre-historic Days - dyc
http://www.cvilleok.com/tedfrm1.html

======
sbierwagen
And yet the copyright reads 2010. This implies Ted went to update the header
in January, looked over the site, and said, "Yep, this looks good."

The first hit in the Wayback Machine is from 2003.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20030416071159/http://www.cvilleo...](http://web.archive.org/web/20030416071159/http://www.cvilleok.com/tedfrm1.html)

Typical amateur site design. He didn't adopt the "blizzard of tables" design
until 2006.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20060511052754/http://www.cvilleo...](http://web.archive.org/web/20060511052754/http://www.cvilleok.com/tedfrm1.html)

------
AlexBlom
Somebody give this man a job in your startup (and film it)

------
VladRussian
once they got adapted to reading and maintaining their site, it may really be
a burden to change it to something else without promise of significant gain.
What they would gain by changing it to another design style?

For users: Readability? hardly because they have already adapted to current
design.

For author: Ease of maintenance? highly questionable.

------
madmaze
i wonder why it hasnt been overhauled. amazing to think there used to be an
abundance of cluttered websites like these. reminds me of aol and yahoo.

certainly has a little bit of nostalgia factor. also reminds me of the
geocities-izer @ <http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/>

------
lukeqsee
Anybody got a web design company? I think I might have a likely customer for
you.

------
aaronbrethorst
scary....

[http://www.cvilleok.com/2010JulNews/MorganRobertsNationals2....](http://www.cvilleok.com/2010JulNews/MorganRobertsNationals2.html)

------
motters
Looks cool. You can never have enough tables.

~~~
powrtoch
Don't forget the frames.

------
tdfx
My poor eyes.

------
tomjen3
You know, there sorts of links are fun and all, but not really HN material.

~~~
tsestrich
I wouldn't necessarily say that. I find it interesting that _some_ segment of
the internet finds this site useful, or it wouldn't have existed for as long
as it has. Perhaps a small rural town finds this the easiest way to quickly
browse their town's happenings?

Of course, I agree that it's about as readable as minified Javascript, and the
first thing I thought of when I saw it was the "million dollar website". But
you'd have to think that the guy that put it together had used SOME other part
of the internet (at least Google) and still decided that this was acceptable
for his community.

